# New 91 Maxima



## El Avila (Aug 25, 2005)

Hello all for those who's eyes meet this post,

I just recently bought a 1991 Maxima, I'm not sure if it is a SE or GXE, I know that sounds stupid, but it doesnt have it on the back of the car or labeled anywhere. How can I tell the difference. Anyways, I bought it for $300, and I still think it is in good shape. I had some body damage on the passenger side quarter panel and on the back right-rear panel too, so as you can see this poses me a problem. There are some other things here and there, but not as serious. My questions is if there is anyone on the forum that knows of a good place to gets parts for the car. Also, any ideas on how to p!mp this ride out? It's interior is virtually flawless black leather, black exterior is a different story though. Just looking for ideas from some fellow Maxima owners. Also, if you do own a 91 Maxima, can someone tell me some stats about their car, mileage/defects/abnormalities? Pros and Cons? I'd appreciate it, the car, in my opinion was a steal and I plan on macking it out, so any kind of help would be great. Thanks alot guys, Peace...Avila


----------



## DonaldHays (Jul 22, 2004)

Gxe has black gauges and Se has white face gauges (unless someone has swapped them out) 

Se came with a rear spoiler and fog lights, was an option on the gxe. 

Leather steering wheel on se 

SE has no touch pad on the door handles. 

If you car still has factory muffler like mine (1 pipe is GXE and twin is SE) 

Red-maroon taillights with vhrome trim are Gxe, black sorta tinted with black center and black trim is a SE

Gxe has chrome trim round windows and SE has black trim

There is also a few other things of course as was said above Maxima.org and searching will help you out.

Common issues are: Clock in dash/windows dont work/Transmissions are weak on the early model's if its a automatic/Broken exhaust studs/Fuel leaks/Bose audio if it has it at times is a pain/finding a lot of aftermarket stuff for more power just made for the VG30E without swapping in a turbo or other stuff on it. 

I am not sure but i think that the DOHC 3.0 didnt come out until 92ish? I have a 94 GXE so I have the SOHC motor. the DOHC motors have more HP of course and are better on the open road as one could expect with the higher HP. 

I never liked the 3rd generation maxima's at all until I got my 94 a few months back and now I have to say my whole outlook has changed and I wouldnt give my 3rd up for a 2nd gen now! The 3.0 in nissan cars/trucks are tuff motors and last forever if they are treated right and give good power for there size and age. 

Good luck with the new car and have fun with it

Donnie H.


----------



## El Avila (Aug 25, 2005)

*Thanks Donnie*



DonaldHays said:


> Gxe has black gauges and Se has white face gauges (unless someone has swapped them out)
> 
> Se came with a rear spoiler and fog lights, was an option on the gxe.
> 
> Donnie H.


Thanks alot Donnie,

With what you have told me, I believe I have an SE. It came with a rear spoiler, that's the one detail that I caught on your thread. It is practically all black Maxima, so no white trim, and the gauge deal around the meters inside was swapped for a silver one. I do have problems with the clock in it, it just doesnt stop. It really makes time fly, the numbers just keep going up, never ending. 
The kid I bought it from put alot of aftermarket parts internally into it, I'm not sure exactly what tho. I do know from another one of our friends that he rode the shit out of the car, and I am afraid that the tranny is going out. I'm prepared to put some money into the car, just not thousands off the bat. How much longer you think it will last? a guesstimate? 
The bose system in their isnt bad, but I know it has compatibility probs with aftermarket stuff, so I am planning on replacing the speakers pretty soon. All the windows in the car seem to be working fine, and no fuel leaking. Besides body work to the car, and some adjustments, I think it is a freakin awesome purchase for $300. Agreed? Lol. Anyways, thanks for the helpful post Donnie, it's appreciated. Once i get sometime i'll get some pics on the forum, if it is possible.


----------



## DonaldHays (Jul 22, 2004)

My clock acts stupid at times not coming on so I thump it and bring it back to life (LOL) I have been too lazy to take it out and repair it yet and going to ditch it and add a new style clock there anyways. 300.00 isnt bad, depending on where you at, SD? I am not sure how common the maxima's are there, I know where I am from in south Oklahoma (guy works on Infiniti and Nissan) he has like 100's of the 3rd gen maxima's out back of his shop used to be the 2nd gen's but he switched to the 3rd's. I paid 400.00 for my 94 with 80k cause it had a blown fuel pump fuse and a cracked rim and a few other small issues, the only window that worked was the passenger side window due to the poor quality of the factory regulators if yours havent been chaged they will go out sooner or later (rockauto online has them really cheap) 

My 94 has a 89 Transmission in it a few years back now that had around 165k or right around there when it was put in, so I worry about the trans. here as well. I just had my trans service done. I was told that depending on where you live to add a cooler and then in winter to put card board in front of the cooler to keep the trans warm cause they dont work so well if the cars too cold and not to beat it too much. Trans are hard to say about I have a z31 (300ZX) that failed at 102k due to the past owner beating the SHI* out of the car from driving it so hard before I got it. 

I had a new 2002 Trans AM with 1200 miles when I got it cause they went and picked the car up and drove it back and didnt haul it! The car was late getting back to the dealership by 2 days due to bad weather was the excuss. i ended up paying sticker as they had just came out that year and the nearest one was so far away and they had to send someone to get the car. I have to say I wouldnt have done it again now after the Trans went dead at 62k and the rear end failed at 81k fuel pump at 81k, heater core at 85k, tons of sensors and then the car around 87k started messing up and would run right and wouldnt at times Pontiac had the car for 2 weeks and couldnt find out what was wrong with it. I ended up selling the car to get out from under it in the first part of this year and took a hugh AS* kicking on it. 

One of my friends has teh very same car as mine was same everything besides his is red and mine was yellow and he has 150+ and he has had no issues what so ever so I still think my car was very very very abused when it took longer to get back to the dealership plus the fact that the trip planner showed teh car had another 600+ miles added to the mileage also. 

Chalk it up to live and learn and move on and know that everything happens and goes back around at some point! 

Just stay up on the typical service and if it does go south opn you look for a trans out of a newer one, I am unsure think was 93 and up with the stronger ones not sure tho.

Have fun with her.

Donnie H.


----------



## generation3 (Jan 16, 2005)

Go to the junkyard if your looking for some parts if you want to pimp your ride then you probably won't find much at the junkyard for that.


----------

